
Ask The VC - What Is the Standard Number of Shares to Create in a New Company? - brett
http://www.askthevc.com/2007/06/what_is_the_standard_number_of.php
======
gleb
We did 5mil + option pool. If you are doing SV model, vanilla flavor is the
only acceptable flavor for these numbers and the rest of corporate structure.
People around here have a good idea of what percentage of the company say
10,000 of the company usually represent and if you are way off it's a bad
sign.

------
zach
I'd heard 10,000,000 as a standard number by one of the Startup School
presenters. We incorporated with one million. Just don't issue them all right
away!

